# Looking to change ISP (UK)



## marcan (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi there.

I am considering switching ISP. My current ISP Tiscali are good. Their downfall for me is that they block certain ports at peak times 6pm-11pm. Which is mostly when im at home. This makes it sometimes inpossible to play/connect online games like Eve. They say that it is actually BT that restricts my bandwith. Im not sure about that but even my playstation connection is unreliable. 

I would be thankful for coments on users current ISP. 

I would like to ask if you dont mind?

1. price (per month)?
2. tech support?
3. download limit per month?
4.Does it block ports at peak times?
5. Your rating out of 19.

Thankyou.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

My ISP is Comcast. 
I pay $45.95 a month for Internet access. I also have digital cable TV and HDTV service. My monthly bill just rose to $125 or so. I'm NOT happy about that.
Their tech support is just like everyone else's... spotty. If you get the right person, it can be good. If you get the wrong person, it will suck.
My download speeds are in the 8-16Mbps range and I don't know what kind of speed I should be expecting. I tend to average around 12-15Mbps download speeds. I have yet to encounter and "limits" on downloads but I'm not downloading movies or anything like that.
I have yet to encounter any port blocks at "peak" times.
I tend to rate Comcast Internet service good to great, from a performance standpoint. All things considered, it's just ok.
Peace...


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

marcan said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I am considering switching ISP. My current ISP Tiscali are good. Their downfall for me is that they block certain ports at peak times 6pm-11pm. Which is mostly when im at home. This makes it sometimes inpossible to play/connect online games like Eve. They say that it is actually BT that restricts my bandwith. Im not sure about that but even my playstation connection is unreliable.
> 
> ...


Tiscali don't block ports in peak times. Your broke their fair usage policy. Don't worry, i have done before too. The only way to resume normal service during peak times is to cut down on your usage for a month and contact them or to re-start your service like I did.



> What happens if you are affected by the Fair Usage Policy?
> During peak hours, customers affected by the fair usage policy will share bandwidth with each other and will be separated from other customers. The amount of bandwidth available for affected customers to share, will be at least as much as for those customers unaffected by the policy.
> The speed affected customers experience when downloading at peak hours will therefore depend on what these customers are doing. If they are all web-browsing and reading emails, they will experience normal broadband speed. If on the other hand they are using Peer to Peer or file sharing software they will experience slow broadband speed. Outside of peak hours, no restrictions will apply.


----------



## marcan (Oct 19, 2005)

Gibbs said:


> Tiscali don't block ports in peak times. Your broke their fair usage policy. Don't worry, i have done before too. The only way to resume normal service during peak times is to cut down on your usage for a month and contact them or to re-start your service like I did.


 First of all thanks for your reply.:up:

This would be true. I did at the very beginning of my account receive an email from tiscali
about heeding these times and that they would reduce my bandwith at peak times if i continue. I have done so since give or take half an hour. I can say that i definetly think that they are delibrately blocking ports used by my machine during these hours. They seem to be able to seek out ports that use heavy bandwith during these hours.

For instance. During peak hours "6is to 11ish"i find it hard to connect to online gaming servers mostly Eve Online and World of Warcraft. If i do it soon dissapears within an hour. But i can still download from cnet, microsoft etc at my top connection speed. Even files that are a gig in size. So how could this be?

I appreciate and understand why Tiscali and other ISPs my do this. But i have been up since 5 oclock this morning working till 7 tonight. Will be going to bed not long after 11pm and find it frustrating trying to play games that dont get a decent playable connection till 12.30pm.

Tried to keep this post short but aint working.

I got into gaming when i first went broadband 1mb connection with UKONLINE. At £9.99 a month i thought it was great. Only gave them up when i moved address and found they couldnt get me reconnected quickly enough.

Anyway going to end here before the post over stretches. Thanks for your reply and please comment again.


----------



## Gibbs (Feb 28, 2005)

I had the same problem, couldn't play games (and they were different to what you mentioned) as well as P2P or Torrent clients refusing to connect. It was a frustrating time as it can take a long time to get out of. 

Good luck with your ISP search and tell us if you find a decent one :up: 

Edit: Don't try BT, waste of time


----------



## simple simon (Nov 25, 2007)

Try this website.

http://www.thinkbroadband.com/

British based, which i assume you are too.

Simon


----------



## marcan (Oct 19, 2005)

simple simon said:


> Try this website.
> 
> http://www.thinkbroadband.com/
> 
> ...


 I am. Thanks will do. Im still pondering. I dont know if tiscali heard me. They are upgrading my speed to 8meg for free in january.

Thanks for reply.:up:

Regards 
Marcan


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

Try ADSL24 - Thats who I am with.

Have a look on the forum http://www.adsl24.co.uk/forum/

Also give them a ring and try and get to talk to James who is the MD and tell him what you require and he will give you a very honest answer as to what ADSL24 can do for you. I think and hope you will be pleasantly surprised.
0161 870 0199

ADSL24

Hope you find the right ISP


----------



## marcan (Oct 19, 2005)

ADSL24 looks good. Havent called them yet. It may be a tad dear for me as im on a budget.

Thakns for reply


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

You might find somebody a bit cheaper, but in all honesty you are unklikely to find many that wil meet your requirements.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## clavinova (Apr 12, 2007)

I have been through great trouble after living Toscali and joining BT. My big advice is certainely AVOID BT. They promess you up to 8Mb and don't give you anything. The customer service is extreeeeeeeeeemely poor although very polite. You spend hours on the phone talking with India or Ireland or who knows where. just to tell, they messed me up at the point they offered me 7o£ compensation in June and I still get bills and they haven't been able to know how to send me the cheque. I am know with TalkTalk and budget wise at least, I get much more for my money. Phone line+broadband+unlimited UK local and national + unlimited 30 international destinations for what I would pay just for the phone with BT. Be careful before taking any decision, most ISP bind you for 12 or 18 months contract. BT take over the line very quickely to then tell you you have no connection for 14 days "optimisation period" after which period, the game is over connection or not, they will try trap you with their penalties if you leave before the contract period. I hope I'm clear enough. Thinkbroadband got many BT complaints from BT customers.


----------



## marcan (Oct 19, 2005)

Update!

Thanks for all the advice so far.

I have listened and researched this enough now.

I have decided to stay with tiscali. They are good and better than most i can see for price.

I may upgrade my package with them for another year but may add Phone and TV to Broadband from £19.99 for upto 8mb connection.

I have to think about budget and doing this could save me loads than BT or the crappy TopUpTV i currently have.

No ISP will give me a broadband connection with no download limits that get past Fair Usage Policies for under £30 a month.

So thanks again for views really appreciate hearng from your experiences.

Regards
Marcan

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-HAPPY NEW YEAR 2008-


----------

